# 2017-What's happening with you?  How's it going?



## Ruthanne (Jan 2, 2017)

:sup:Thought I'd start a new thread in the new year to just chat about what is happening in your life today; whatever you want to chat about.  I 

hope everyone who feels to will feel free to participate as everyone is welcome to add what's happening in their life and/or their feedback.

As for what is happening with me today:  I finally will be seeing the pain management doctor today late in the afternoon.  I am hoping to get some 

medication to help my neck and back pain.  Also hope he will set me up with a pain block procedure.  I've had them before from him but it was several 

years back.  I went to him last year for  my knee but he wouldn't give me a shot for it because it was not swollen.  So, I hope he will agree to a shot 

for my neck and back this time.  

I will be seeing my GP at the end of this month and she might give me a cortisone shot in my knee if the xrays that were taken of my knee shows 

arthritis.  Well, something is causing the pain that's for sure.:shrug:


----------



## Capt Lightning (Jan 2, 2017)

A miserable start to the new year.  Lousy weather,  problems with the central heating boiler and the internet speed has dropped.  Nobody cares about rural communities here and we're lucky to have an internet that is faster than a carrier pigeon.  The boiler is outdoors (very common here), so I'll have to wait until the rain stops before I check it out.  Hopefully it won't be anything serious.

Ruthanne, hope you get your aches and pains sorted out soon.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Jan 2, 2017)

Same old same old.  Sorry to hear of others starting off with troubles...


----------



## Pappy (Jan 2, 2017)

Good luck Capt. And Ruthanne. 
Nothing special going on here today. A trip to BJs wholesale club to stock up on paper goods and coffee is in order. Mother and I are both on the mend from our two weeks of hell. Bad cold and COPD for me and four days in the hospital for her with pneumonia. Very glad to see this holiday season over. 
Rain predicted here today. High in the low 80s.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 2, 2017)

Hi Capt!  Seems like problems always pile up on us at once.  Best to bundle up to stay warm.  That's sad  that they don't care about the rural communities.  Sounds 

like you have to fend for yourself and that can't be easy.  I used to have an electric heater for added heat at times but someone else has it now.  Maybe you could 

invest in one for times when the boiler acts up.  I hope things will start turning around for you soon.  Thanks for your concern about my aches and pains.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 2, 2017)

Ralphy1 said:


> Same old same old.  Sorry to hear of others starting off with troubles...


I know what you mean Ralphy, things don't 

change much with me either.  Thanks for caring.  



Pappy said:


> Good luck Capt. And Ruthanne.
> Nothing special going on here today. A trip to BJs wholesale club to stock up on paper goods and coffee is in order. Mother and I are both on the mend from our two weeks of hell. Bad cold and COPD for me and four days in the hospital for her with pneumonia. Very glad to see this holiday season over.
> Rain predicted here today. High in the low 80s.


Thanks Pappy.

OMG, you two were really very sick with the bad cold, pneumonia and COPD.  I hope both of you get better real soon.  I'm glad you don't have cold 

weather there.  Enjoy your trip to the wholesale club.


----------



## Buckeye (Jan 2, 2017)

My wrists are healing up nicely from the Ohio State Buckeye total beat down by Clemson on New Years Eve.  I'm headed to Hilo this morning to do semiweekly shopping.  Typical Hawaiian weather, so that's not an issue. 

Ruthanne - sorry to hear about all the pain you have to deal with.  I think the science of pain management has a long way to go.  Someday we will have medication to treat the pain that do not cause addiction/overuse issues for so many people.

(The wrist thing is a bad old family joke - whenever the Buckeyes lose, I'm accused of being so depressed I, well, you know...)


----------



## Falcon (Jan 2, 2017)

2 days ago I  had a semi-mild stroke.  No body paralysis but it is playing hell with my vision; so bear with me.  THANX.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jan 2, 2017)

Wanted to hit the Gym today to counter my somewhat merry making this weekend... but my sacroiliac is really sore today.. I feel so achy... maybe it's the rainy damp weather.  Might just sit and chill out today.


----------



## Carla (Jan 2, 2017)

Falcon said:


> 2 days ago I  had a semi-mild stroke.  No body paralysis but it is playing hell with my vision; so bear with me.  THANX.



Sorry to hear that Falcon. Please take care of yourself and hopefully, your vision will return. Your input is needed here.


----------



## jujube (Jan 2, 2017)

So far, so good.  I enjoyed watching the Rose Bowl Parade today (one of these days, I AM going to see it in person!).  Tomorrow, we're planning on heading to St. Augustine for lunch and a stroll-around, weather permitting.  Wednesday, babysitting the almost-granddaughters.  

Life will be good until February, when my mom is getting a knee replacement and I'll be up in the Panhandle taking care of her.


----------



## Falcon (Jan 2, 2017)

Thank you, Carla.:love_heart:


----------



## Lynk (Jan 2, 2017)

It is a rainy kind of foggy day.  My son and daughter in law came over and took me out to eat.  I had Barbecue wings and vegetables with dip. Enough left over I don't have to cook supper.


----------



## dearimee (Jan 2, 2017)

captain, I know how bad internet can be. Had sorry service since Oct. With slow loads, cut offs, freezing, and you name it, the keyboard on my tablet even went in and out. The man comes out and all it was was a  bad modem, thank goodness. No charge since I rent the thing from them :/ Now the change is amazing even though I only have 6mbps. If the world is going to insist I use this stuff I guess it needs to be kept up to date. It drives me bonkers! Now heating is a totally different matter with health and well being involved. I had some probs with a/c in the summer but so far heat I'd doing well. Hope things get better for you soon and happy New year!


----------



## Temperance (Jan 2, 2017)

Take care of yourself Falcon, may you have a speedy recovery.


----------



## dearimee (Jan 2, 2017)

Ruthann, sorry to hear of your pains. I'll be posting here as things come up. As you can see, I've already got things screwed up not replying to you first  I'm extremely glad to get rid of so much political nonsense and hope for more interesting social media, if that's possible. Lol. My GDs have been here since Friday and will go home tonight for school tomorrow. Whew! I love em to death but I'm Old! I get worn out being on my feet doing this and that and shopping. COPD and osteoporosis doesn't take too much constant activity without good breaks in between. Oh well, tomorrow will be recoup day for sure. Hope everyone has a great new year!


----------



## Falcon (Jan 2, 2017)

Thank you Temperance. :love_heart:


----------



## Grumpy Ol' Man (Jan 2, 2017)

Wife plans on giving her two-weeks notice in the next 7 to 10 days.  I plan on giving my 30-day notice no later than 1/15.  Both have made the decision to fully retire.  I'm 70 and she is 69.  The Good Lord has blessed us both with excellent health.  We have a few small things we want/need to do while our health is still good.  She has a sister in Wyoming we need to visit.  She has an aged uncle and aunt and I have an aged aunt... all close to each other about 5 hours south of here.  We need to visit them for a couple days.  We have a grandson's high school graduation to attend a 10-hour drive from here in June.  And, a family get together in July.  So... some short trips for a few months.  And, every day we aren't running down the highway I plan on playing golf.

We're both counting down the days and hope we keep waking up to enjoy some time together.


----------



## NancyNGA (Jan 2, 2017)

Falcon said:


> 2 days ago I  had a semi-mild stroke.  No body paralysis but it is playing hell with my vision; so bear with me.  THANX.


I'm sorry to hear that Falcon.


----------



## Butterfly (Jan 2, 2017)

Falcon said:


> 2 days ago I  had a semi-mild stroke.  No body paralysis but it is playing hell with my vision; so bear with me.  THANX.



Falcon, I am so sorry to hear that.  My thoughts are with you!


----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 2, 2017)

Hoot N Annie said:


> My wrists are healing up nicely from the Ohio State Buckeye total beat down by Clemson on New Years Eve.  I'm headed to Hilo this morning to do semiweekly shopping.  Typical Hawaiian weather, so that's not an issue.
> 
> Ruthanne - sorry to hear about all the pain you have to deal with.  I think the science of pain management has a long way to go.  Someday we will have medication to treat the pain that do not cause addiction/overuse issues for so many people.
> 
> (The wrist thing is a bad old family joke - whenever the Buckeyes lose, I'm accused of being so depressed I, well, you know...)


Yeah, I heard about the Buckeys, too, glad you didn't really do the wrists!   Did you get anything good shopping?  I ended up not going to the pain management doctor.  I was too tired from being up too late.  I tried to cancel and reschedule but the line was busy for a long time.  They'll probably chew me out for not showing up.



Falcon said:


> 2 days ago I  had a semi-mild stroke.  No body paralysis but it is playing hell with my vision; so bear with me.  THANX.


Oh my Falcon, that sounds like a rough thing to go through!  I'm sorry it effected your vision.  Do you have to see any doctor about it?



QuickSilver said:


> Wanted to hit the Gym today to counter my somewhat merry making this weekend... but my sacroiliac is really sore today.. I feel so achy... maybe it's the rainy damp weather.  Might just sit and chill out today.


I think a lot of put on a few this weekend QS.  My sacroiliac was acting up, too, awhile back and I put a big ice pack on it several times and that really helped.  It's a good day to relax.



jujube said:


> So far, so good.  I enjoyed watching the Rose Bowl Parade today (one of these days, I AM going to see it in person!).  Tomorrow, we're planning on heading to St. Augustine for lunch and a stroll-around, weather permitting.  Wednesday, babysitting the almost-granddaughters.
> 
> Life will be good until February, when my mom is getting a knee replacement and I'll be up in the Panhandle taking care of her.


I hope you enjoy your trip jujube.  Sounds like you are going to have your hands full taking care of the almost-granddaughters and then your mom.  Good luck with that! 



Lynk said:


> It is a rainy kind of foggy day.  My son and daughter in law came over and took me out to eat.  I had Barbecue wings and vegetables with dip. Enough left over I don't have to cook supper.


That is so nice to go out to eat with family and the food sounds really yummy.  I'm always glad when I don't have to cook.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 2, 2017)

dearimee said:


> captain, I know how bad internet can be. Had sorry service since Oct. With slow loads, cut offs, freezing, and you name it, the keyboard on my tablet even went in and out. The man comes out and all it was was a  bad modem, thank goodness. No charge since I rent the thing from them :/ Now the change is amazing even though I only have 6mbps. If the world is going to insist I use this stuff I guess it needs to be kept up to date. It drives me bonkers! Now heating is a totally different matter with health and well being involved. I had some probs with a/c in the summer but so far heat I'd doing well. Hope things get better for you soon and happy New year!


Internet problems can be maddening!  Glad you only needed a modem and 6 mbps is pretty good, I think I have 5.



dearimee said:


> Ruthann, sorry to hear of your pains. I'll be posting here as things come up. As you can see, I've already got things screwed up not replying to you first  I'm extremely glad to get rid of so much political nonsense and hope for more interesting social media, if that's possible. Lol. My GDs have been here since Friday and will go home tonight for school tomorrow. Whew! I love em to death but I'm Old! I get worn out being on my feet doing this and that and shopping. COPD and osteoporosis doesn't take too much constant activity without good breaks in between. Oh well, tomorrow will be recoup day for sure. Hope everyone has a great new year!


Thanks dearimee.  Sorry you have COPD and osteoporosis.  I hope you recoup goes well.  Happy New Year to you, too!



Grumpy Ol' Man said:


> Wife plans on giving her two-weeks notice in the next 7 to 10 days.  I plan on giving my 30-day notice no later than 1/15.  Both have made the decision to fully retire.  I'm 70 and she is 69.  The Good Lord has blessed us both with excellent health.  We have a few small things we want/need to do while our health is still good.  She has a sister in Wyoming we need to visit.  She has an aged uncle and aunt and I have an aged aunt... all close to each other about 5 hours south of here.  We need to visit them for a couple days.  We have a grandson's high school graduation to attend a 10-hour drive from here in June.  And, a family get together in July.  So... some short trips for a few months.  And, every day we aren't running down the highway I plan on playing golf.
> 
> We're both counting down the days and hope we keep waking up to enjoy some time together.


Congratulations on you and your wife retiring.  That's fantastic you both have excellent health.  I hope you enjoy all the trips you take and golf, too!


----------



## Falcon (Jan 2, 2017)

For those of you who responded to my post re: My stroke;  Thank you for your concern.

You're good folks.  :love_heart:


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 2, 2017)

Falcon said:


> 2 days ago I  had a semi-mild stroke.  No body paralysis but it is playing hell with my vision; so bear with me.  THANX.



Take care, Falcon. Sent healing thoughts your way!!!


----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 3, 2017)

Didn't go to my appointment for pain management.  Have to reschedule.  I was too tired and it's quite a long drive.  Tried calling them and the number was busy for a  long time.  

Started communicating with a guy on POF.  He seems very nice and we are going to have a text conversation on our phones for the first time tonight.  He is a teacher.  We'll see how this goes.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 4, 2017)

How's everyone's day going?  I couldn't sleep last night so then I slept in late today.


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Jan 4, 2017)

The cat urinated on the rug. That's a new thing. I'm not sure what's worse-the urine or the stuff to cover it up.
The toilet got blocked and over flowed.
The propane gas guy filled my tank, left a bill for $1,108. Yeah a new high.
2017 continued right where 2016 left off. All systems, AOK


----------



## Pappy (Jan 4, 2017)

Fairly uneventful today. Bank, lunch out, a coffee stop and right now, eating a Pizza Hut delivered pizza. Tv later and bedtime.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jan 4, 2017)

I finally decided to "Semi" retire.   I have put in to reduce my hours to just 24 a week.  I will be working every Monday, Tuesday and Wednesday... and off the other 4...  Not bad..   I just can't quit cold turkey.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 5, 2017)

fuzzybuddy said:


> The cat urinated on the rug. That's a new thing. I'm not sure what's worse-the urine or the stuff to cover it up.
> The toilet got blocked and over flowed.
> The propane gas guy filled my tank, left a bill for $1,108. Yeah a new high.
> 2017 continued right where 2016 left off. All systems, AOK


Oh boy, sounds like you've had quite a day!  I hope things will go better for you.



Pappy said:


> Fairly uneventful today. Bank, lunch out, a coffee stop and right now, eating a Pizza Hut delivered pizza. Tv later and bedtime.


Sounds like one of my days Pappy!  I love pizza!  Haven't had Pizza Hut in quite awhile.



QuickSilver said:


> I finally decided to "Semi" retire.   I have put in to reduce my hours to just 24 a week.  I will be working every Monday, Tuesday and Wednesday... and off the other 4...  Not bad..   I just can't quit cold turkey.


Congrats on your semi-retirement QS.  I hope it works out well for you.


----------



## Pappy (Jan 5, 2017)

How are you doing today, Falcon. Been thinking about you and hope you're on the mend.
 Yesterday, went to bank and stopped for a couple things at Publix. 
Next Tuesday, I have an appointment at the VA hospital, in Orlando, to check out my lungs and see if there might be a better med I should be taking. Never been there, so should be interesting. It's a brand new hospital.


----------



## Jackie22 (Jan 5, 2017)

QuickSilver said:


> I finally decided to "Semi" retire.   I have put in to reduce my hours to just 24 a week.  I will be working every Monday, Tuesday and Wednesday... and off the other 4...  Not bad..   I just can't quit cold turkey.



Good for you, QS, I did the same thing....worked 3 days a week for about a year before I
completely retired....hope it works out for you.


----------



## Bobw235 (Jan 5, 2017)

Since the new year began, I've started anew on losing some of the weight I gained in 2016. I'm back to using the My Fitness Pal app to track my calories and exercise. So far so good. Have made a commitment to work out five days per week and have already been three days this week. I'm no longer working at the law firm, pending a new talk with them about a role for 2017 that would allow me to earn some extra money while allowing me to keep getting my pension flowing each month. Have started looking into whether to begin collecting social security when I hit 62 this year. 

Still dealing with my wife's nerve-related leg pain, which puts a crimp into travel plans until we get it sorted out. In the meantime I'll be starting to work with hospice patients. Was to have started tomorrow, but got a call from the coordinator yesterday telling me that the gentleman passed away from his lung cancer sooner than expected. They will match me up with someone in the week ahead.


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Jan 5, 2017)

Originally Posted by *fuzzybuddy* 

 
                 The cat urinated on the rug. That's a new thing. I'm not sure what's worse-the urine or the stuff to cover it up.
The toilet got blocked and over flowed.
The propane gas guy filled my tank, left a bill for $1,108. Yeah a new high.
2017 continued right where 2016 left off. All systems, AOK

A few hours after I wrote that, I broke my glasses.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 6, 2017)

Pappy said:


> How are you doing today, Falcon. Been thinking about you and hope you're on the mend.
> Yesterday, went to bank and stopped for a couple things at Publix.
> Next Tuesday, I have an appointment at the VA hospital, in Orlando, to check out my lungs and see if there might be a better med I should be taking. Never been there, so should be interesting. It's a brand new hospital.


I hope your appointment at the new VA hospital goes well Pappy.



Bobw235 said:


> Since the new year began, I've started anew on losing some of the weight I gained in 2016. I'm back to using the My Fitness Pal app to track my calories and exercise. So far so good. Have made a commitment to work out five days per week and have already been three days this week. I'm no longer working at the law firm, pending a new talk with them about a role for 2017 that would allow me to earn some extra money while allowing me to keep getting my pension flowing each month. Have started looking into whether to begin collecting social security when I hit 62 this year.
> 
> Still dealing with my wife's nerve-related leg pain, which puts a crimp into travel plans until we get it sorted out. In the meantime I'll be starting to work with hospice patients. Was to have started tomorrow, but got a call from the coordinator yesterday telling me that the gentleman passed away from his lung cancer sooner than expected. They will match me up with someone in the week ahead.


Best wishes for the weight loss and social security Bob.



fuzzybuddy said:


> Originally Posted by *fuzzybuddy*
> 
> 
> The cat urinated on the rug. That's a new thing. I'm not sure what's worse-the urine or the stuff to cover it up.
> ...


Oh boy, when it rains it pours doesn't it!


----------



## Butterfly (Jan 6, 2017)

fuzzybuddy said:


> Originally Posted by *fuzzybuddy*
> 
> 
> The cat urinated on the rug. That's a new thing. I'm not sure what's worse-the urine or the stuff to cover it up.
> ...



Sounds like a truly lovely day, Fuzzy. I'm dealing with plumbing issues, too -- what a joy.

Just out of curiosity, how long will that much propane last you?  That's a lot of money!


----------



## Jandante (Jan 9, 2017)

So sorry to read of a bad start to the year for most of you.
Here it has been unbearably hot, but fortunately some rain and the last two days have been comfortable.
January is down time in Australia with all the regular fixtures in abeyance, so time to catch up and prepare,
new music, new this and that for the entertaining in the nursing homes and the group we run.
All the best,
Jan


----------



## Wilberforce (Jan 9, 2017)

My New Year has started fairly good. as I am newish here I will put you in the picture. I have mentioned this in passing but so you all know. My husband of 57 years has gone into permanent care with late stage Alhzeimers and I have taken it very badly, I was 16 when I married him  so it is very hard, anyway it is what it is.

My daughter, my son in law and myself live together but not really. It is a big house 5 bedrooms and has a 3 bedroomed suite too which I have been in for 4 years sadly it has stairs so now those are becoming a problem I have had to leave the main house. We had a carriage house.. cottage,, built on the property about 4 1/2 years ago for my SIL mother but sadly she didn't get strong enough after some health problems to live in it so it has stood empty. I have changed it a bit although new, it now suits me and I moved in a week or so before Christmas, it is very nice and easyish to keep nice.

 So my life has had some major changes this last year and after the move I am trying to get back on track. I live there with my two babies, Chihuahuas called Florence and Maisie.  Before the move I had become a bit of a hermit, no depression or anything like that but just not used to going out alone . and my appetite had gone as I wasn't doing the same cooking,, anyway I am working on both of those. I am wonning with the food, my sleeping is better but I need to keep going with the outings.. So a thumbnail of where I am in life!!

Ruth Anne I had some pain treatments in my spine a few years ago where they nuked the nerve endings, it gave good relief for about 18 months but I didn't re do ir. 
 Falcon I am sorry to hear about you mini stroke , take care and   I wish you well getting over it quickly.

Fuzzybuddy  you day sound s a bit familiar, I do so hope the next few days are full of joy to make up for it.

Summer in Australia, my brother lives in Melbourne, I have never been but still hope to one day.

Good luck with the weight loss Bob and good wishes to your wife for her leg pain.


I think that is a good start..

 Oh I have a special day coming up on Wednesday, I will tell you all about it after it happens

 Oh and by the way, my typing is lousy due to pain in my arms , I have to hurry when sitting at the desk, I don't stop to correct spelling or grammar anymore otherwise I would never get anything posted.. hope it is understandable for you. My English is good but my typing is a big issue for me now. It is what it is.

 XX Jeannine


----------



## Debby (Jan 9, 2017)

Falcon said:


> 2 days ago I  had a semi-mild stroke.  No body paralysis but it is playing hell with my vision; so bear with me.  THANX.




That must have been scary while it was happening.  Hope your vision clears up quickly.

And seven days later, are you feeling better Ruthanne?  Hope your GP was able to help you with the discomfort that you were feeling the day you started this thread.  My daughter has back and neck pain too, so I'm sitting here at 6:30 at her house so that I can look after the grandkids while she takes a trip to a chiropractor that is a four hour drive from her place.  I hope you don't have to go that far to get relief!  

Reading through people problems with their furnaces, their plumbing, and slow rural internet speed makes me glad that we finally moved to an apartment.  No snow clearing, no furnace problems, landlord takes care of the plumbing.....


----------



## Capt Lightning (Jan 9, 2017)

5 or 6 Mbps !!!  We dream of a miracle like that.  We get a carrier pigeon every day if the weather is good.   I have to write out my messages, attach them to the pigeon,  it flies to the nearest big telephone exchange and the message is typed into the internet.   The upside of living here includes  a fairly low cost of living, very low crime rate and beautiful countryside. 

I'm limping around at the minute with a pain and swelling in my right knee.  Not sure if I've just injured it or it's a touch of gout.  It's a bit better today, but I'm taking it easy.


----------



## Bobw235 (Jan 9, 2017)

In the first week of the New Year I was at the gym four days, I'm eating healthier than I have in quite a while and I've dropped over four pounds. So, I'm off to a good start. In fact, will be heading to the gym (in 5° F cold) in a little bit.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 14, 2017)

Good for you Bob.  I am thinking of joining a fitness place as well.  Sorry it took me so long to reply but my computer is down and I am learning to use my phone on the net.


----------



## Wilberforce (Jan 15, 2017)

Well here is something . I moved to Canada 40 years ago on the 6th January and finally took out citizenship on the 11th , just last week.. life gets in the way seems a bit lame but it is true!!


----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 15, 2017)

Jeannine said:


> Well here is something . I moved to Canada 40 years ago on the 6th January and finally took out citizenship on the 11th , just last week.. life gets in the way seems a bit lame but it is true!!


Congratulations on becoming a Canadian citizen!  It's never too late to do the things we meant to do.


----------



## Falcon (Jan 15, 2017)

Thanks  Pappy, Debby, Jeanine et al  for your concern.

Went to the neurologist yesterday; passed all the tests and he said I  could start driving again.  Yipppeeeee!


----------



## Butterfly (Jan 15, 2017)

Good for you, Falcon!! Glad to hear you're doing good.


----------



## dearimee (Jan 15, 2017)

We're oscillating back and forth from cold to warm weather here in NC. Friday my breathing was horrible and my ankles hated me walking so I just laid around mostly thinking about the food I needed go do something with while still fresh. I hate when I let some chicken go too long before cooking it and it winding up in the trash. Yesterday I started the day off with some aspirin and a mild pain pill and felt great all day. Got a huge pack of chicken breasts baked and in the freezer and some burger patties made up too. All the washing done and things out of place put away. But it hit 75f so maybe that lifted my spirits a bunch and my breathing was as good as it ever is. I'm a night person so I'll be up for another hour or so. Y'all take it easy.


----------



## Pappy (Jan 16, 2017)

Was falling asleep in my chair watching tv last night. Got up about 10 pm and went to bed. Bam....wide awake!!!!! So, I put in my earbud and listened to the talk shows...all night. I could not sleep...period. Damn, I hate when that happens.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 16, 2017)

Hi Dearime, glad you got some chicken cooked and had a nice warm day, too.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 16, 2017)

Jandante said:


> So sorry to read of a bad start to the year for most of you.
> Here it has been unbearably hot, but fortunately some rain and the last two days have been comfortable.
> January is down time in Australia with all the regular fixtures in abeyance, so time to catch up and prepare,
> new music, new this and that for the entertaining in the nursing homes and the group we run.
> ...


Hi Jan.  I hope you got that rain.

I


----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 16, 2017)

Jeannine said:


> My New Year has started fairly good. as I am newish here I will put you in the picture. I have mentioned this in passing but so you all know. My husband of 57 years has gone into permanent care with late stage Alhzeimers and I have taken it very badly, I was 16 when I married him  so it is very hard, anyway it is what it is.
> 
> My daughter, my son in law and myself live together but not really. It is a big house 5 bedrooms and has a 3 bedroomed suite too which I have been in for 4 years sadly it has stairs so now those are becoming a problem I have had to leave the main house. We had a carriage house.. cottage,, built on the property about 4 1/2 years ago for my SIL mother but sadly she didn't get strong enough after some health problems to live in it so it has stood empty. I have changed it a bit although new, it now suits me and I moved in a week or so before Christmas, it is very nice and easyish to keep nice.
> 
> ...


I am so sorry you have lost your husband to Alzheimer's.  57 years is a long marriage and it must be so hard now to be without him.  We lost my grandma to dementia.  It is heart breaking to lose them.  So sorry I missed your post before but I'm on myy cell phone now as my computer broke down.  I am finding it harder to use the phone than the computer.  Well at least I have a way to get on this site.  
I hope things go well where you are living now.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 16, 2017)

Debby said:


> That must have been scary while it was happening.  Hope your vision clears up quickly.
> 
> And seven days later, are you feeling better Ruthanne?  Hope your GP was able to help you with the discomfort that you were feeling the day you started this thread.  My daughter has back and neck pain too, so I'm sitting here at 6:30 at her house so that I can look after the grandkids while she takes a trip to a chiropractor that is a four hour drive from her place.  I hope you don't have to go that far to get relief!
> 
> Reading through people problems with their furnaces, their plumbing, and slow rural internet speed makes me glad that we finally moved to an apartment.  No snow clearing, no furnace problems, landlord takes care of the plumbing.....


Thank you Debby for your concern about my pain.  I will be getting a cortisone shot in my knee at the end of the month.  I rescheduled the pain mgmt dr. for later this week.   I hope your daughter was able to get some relief from the chiro.
I too live in an apt. and am glad I don't have to shovel snow or fix the furnace.  Management takes care of that here as well.  Of course though if I owned a home I would hire someone to do those things.  I'm thinking if I win the PCH $5000 aweek for life sweepstakes that I entered again this year.  I never win it but it gives me a bit of dream for awhile!


----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 16, 2017)

Hi Capn!  It sounds like it's a wonderful place where you live out in the country.  I hope that knee gets better soon.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 16, 2017)

Pappy said:


> Was falling asleep in my chair watching tv last night. Got up about 10 pm and went to bed. Bam....wide awake!!!!! So, I put in my earbud and listened to the talk shows...all night. I could not sleep...period. Damn, I hate when that happens.


Hi Pappy!  I get some nights where I can't sleep at all too.  That's a smart thing to do listening to the talk shows.  Sometimes I just lay there awake for hours and then get aggravated and then there is no sleep at all.


----------



## NancyNGA (Jan 16, 2017)

Kicked the step ladder with my foot in stocking feet last night just before going to bed.  Woke up with a sore foot.  That's all, folks!


----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 16, 2017)

NancyNGA said:


> Kicked the step ladder with my foot in stocking feet last night just before going to bed.  Woke up with a sore foot.  That's all, folks!


oh your poor foot!  I hope feels better soon.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 16, 2017)

I am now


using my tv browser to be on SF.It is easier to read posts & to get around the forums.
layful:


----------



## Wilberforce (Jan 16, 2017)

Wonderful news Falcon, driving again is great but the best news is that you are well enough t get the go ahead from the  Drs. A stroke is my biggest worry for the future so it is doubly nice to be able to see you getting better XX Jeannine

Ruth Anne Thank you, I did feel a bit old and wrinkly  in the ceremony  especially  on two elbow crutches but I finally found the time to do all the paperwork and go for it.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 16, 2017)

Jeannine said:


> Wonderful news Falcon, driving again is great but the best news is that you are well enough t get the go ahead from the  Drs. A stroke is my biggest worry for the future so it is doubly nice to be able to see you getting better XX Jeannine
> 
> Ruth Anne Thank you, I did feel a bit old and wrinkly  in the ceremony  especially  on two elbow crutches but I finally found the time to do all the paperwork and go for it.


:flowers::bighug:


----------



## Furryanimal (Jan 16, 2017)

​Been awake since 2.15 am. Lucky there's the Internet!!Wish I could sleep all night.


----------



## Furryanimal (Jan 16, 2017)

Falcon said:


> 2 days ago I  had a semi-mild stroke.  No body paralysis but it is playing hell with my vision; so bear with me.  THANX.


I wish you a speedy recovery. Take care.


----------



## Vedaarya (Jan 17, 2017)

Generally, I'm OK... trying to cope with many assignments I've assumed of late.


----------



## Buckeye (Jan 17, 2017)

Just about ready to head to Hilo to pick up a cousin and his family.  They're coming in on a cruise ship, and I'm going to play "tour guide" for a couple of days.  It's going to be a good time!

Aloha


----------



## BlunderWoman (Jan 17, 2017)

Today I'm just playing an old DOS game that I have to use a DOS box to play it. Old game.


----------



## Wilberforce (Jan 17, 2017)

I hate to admit it but today has been a terrible day so far, everything hurts and at a high level too so am barely walking without hanging on to something, bad nights sleep too..but what can you do except try to find something in the day to feel good about.

I received  Johnny Mathis DVD today in the mail so something good to watch tonight.

I am making soup in the  background, although I am chopping everything on a tray in my Lazyboy . My favorite soup too, an old wartime one that my mother made. Bread is a cheater, a frozen dough today , but it will still be fresh from the oven. So thank goodness for freezer dough.

I am on the last row of a petit point stair carpet for on flight of stairs in my dolls house I am building and that is good,, of course I have to make 4 more..not so good.

Managed to do all my laundry etc. yesterday  before I got bad and that is always a plus. I also got to visit my husband.

Overall I have many more blessings in this world that problems so looking at it from that point of view today is perhaps not so bad after all.  

XX Jeannine


----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 18, 2017)

Furryanimal said:


> ​Been awake since 2.15 am. Lucky there's the Internet!!Wish I could sleep all night.


yes the net is good when we can't sleep


----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 18, 2017)

Vedaarya said:


> Generally, I'm OK... trying to cope with many assignments I've assumed of late.


glad you are doing ok.  hows the coping going?


----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 18, 2017)

Hoot N Annie said:


> Just about ready to head to Hilo to pick up a cousin and his family.  They're coming in on a cruise ship, and I'm going to play "tour guide" for a couple of days.  It's going to be a good time!
> 
> Aloha


that's great you will be having fun!


----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 18, 2017)

BlunderWoman said:


> Today I'm just playing an old DOS game that I have to use a DOS box to play it. Old game.


looks very intertersting


----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 18, 2017)

im sorry it has taken me awhile to reply.
Jeannine, you sure have a good outlook despite allyou are going through.


----------



## Wilberforce (Jan 18, 2017)

Thanks Ruthanne, I find that moaning is good for the soul for a bit but not for long, there are always some blessings out there if one looks at least for most folks . Today is another day and so far is tons better than yesterday. It always happens .

We have had snow on the ground for 6 weeks I can now see mostly grass, of course there is a lake on it but we can't get everything.

Today I plan to make chocolate eclairs as a treat for me!! I shouldn't of course but like moaning indulgence is good for the soul..a bit.

I kind of fancy planning  a holiday but where to go alone ???


----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 18, 2017)

Jeannine said:


> Thanks Ruthanne, I find that moaning is good for the soul for a bit but not for long, there are always some blessings out there if one looks at least for most folks . Today is another day and so far is tons better than yesterday. It always happens .
> 
> We have had snow on the ground for 6 weeks I can now see mostly grass, of course there is a lake on it but we can't get everything.
> 
> ...


Yes a good moaning does wonders!    Oh those eclairs sound so good!  I know what you mean about going alone places.  I have been living alone for nearly 30 years (been widowed).  There were a few months I lived with my dad but most of it has been alone.  My pets are great company to me, especially my dog!  I used to go lots of places alone and enjoyed it too; nothing wrong with it.  I take Suzy dog with me to lots of places where they allow dogs.  I used to go to restaurants and movies alone.  Haven't in some time.  Yes we have blessings, too, we do.  I have to remember that for sometimes I forget..

I had a nice blessing today.  I got a refurbished computer!  I'm using it now.  I have to get used to it.  It cost a lot  less than buying a new one and has the latest operating system.  It's not a big fancy one.  I just wanted something that suites my needs and it does.  Yay!


----------



## Wilberforce (Jan 18, 2017)

Great to get something that works for you, I bought a new laptop about 4 months ago and the thing is useless. I love a bargain , it warms the heart.

30years by yourself , that is amazing , I will struggle for a bit longer I think.. maybe a lot longer. Actually I don't mind being alone. I just mind being without my husband. I can entertain myself quite well and have no feeling to change that unless it was to go back to work which is impossible.

I do find I talk to my dogs like people though, we often have discussions about what we will have for dinner tomorrow, and when one lets out an excited woof then that is what we have.

I think it is easy to forget the blessings, I do too sometimes but generally not for very long. I start to feel a bit sorry for myself, then look around , give myself a bit of a talking too and get my balance back pretty quick.

You enjoy that new computer, I think I may have to start shopping myself for one.

XX Jeanine


----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 18, 2017)

Jeannine said:


> Great to get something that works for you, I bought a new laptop about 4 months ago and the thing is useless. I love a bargain , it warms the heart.
> 
> 30years by yourself , that is amazing , I will struggle for a bit longer I think.. maybe a lot longer. Actually I don't mind being alone. I just mind being without my husband. I can entertain myself quite well and have no feeling to change that unless it was to go back to work which is impossible.
> 
> ...


Yes, I know it is hard being without your husband. And to have him having Alzheimer's on top of it; you have a trying time of it.   Does he recognize you still?

  I still miss mine.  I guess after all of these years though I don't think of him as often as I used to.  Never met a man that compared to him, though.  Or maybe I haven't given any man a chance.  That's okay; I'm fine on my own.  Used to sleeping alone now and that was something that was hard at first.  It used to hurt to see couples together but not any longer.  Now I look for all the people by themselves and there are a lot of them.  

I talk to my Suzy dog and my birdies, too.  They give me looks like they are trying to understand.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 23, 2017)

Well, today I got the things I bought from Publisher's Clearing House in order to get a chance to win their sweepstakes.  I really do hope to win but have not done so before so..:yeahright:  Anyways, I got a bacon cooker, and a lantern for when the lights go out.  Also got a wallet that protects you from getting your credit card number from being stolen and a whole bunch of veggie cutters and other scissors I'm not sure what they all are for.  

My day was nice.  I slept a good part of it.  

How was your day.  I am reviving this thread....nthego:


----------



## Butterfly (Jan 23, 2017)

I've had a bad few days -- seems like everything is going wrong -- plumbing trouble, land line out of order, something small wrong with the car (inconsequential, but it sort of adds to the pile), my neck and shoulders are awful again because I was helping my sister try to move a couch (I should know better), and then on Friday a lump that popped up on my Bonnie turned out to be another mast cell tumor.  

Bonnie had surgery to remove the tumor this morning, but now I have to wait for the histopathology report to come back to see if we got a clean perimeter and what stage the tumor is.  If it's stage 3, it's probably going to be fatal.  She can't wear an e-collar because of issues with her neck, and so the vet said let's put boxer shorts on her and see if she'll stay away from the stitches.  Well, I can't keep the boxer shorts on her, so I don't know what I'm going to do about that.  If we get through the night without chewed stitches I'll call the vet's office in the morning and see what they say.  

I think I'm about 3 inches from a panic attack, and on top of it all, my stupid cold seems to be coming back!  GRRRR!


----------



## Wilberforce (Jan 23, 2017)

My husband doesn't know me anymore, I can make him laugh and if I talk about old memories some commets makes him smile so something still connects but he doesn't know my name and doesn't seem to know what a wife is, but he still smiles with his eyes which was one of the first things that attracted him to me all those years ago


----------



## Butterfly (Jan 24, 2017)

Jeannine said:


> My husband doesn't know me anymore, I can make him laugh and if I talk about old memories some commets makes him smile so something still connects but he doesn't know my name and doesn't seem to know what a wife is, but he still smiles with his eyes which was one of the first things that attracted him to me all those years ago



How sad, Jeannine.  It must be very hard for you to go through this.  I'm so sorry.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 24, 2017)

Butterfly said:


> I've had a bad few days -- seems like everything is going wrong -- plumbing trouble, land line out of order, something small wrong with the car (inconsequential, but it sort of adds to the pile), my neck and shoulders are awful again because I was helping my sister try to move a couch (I should know better), and then on Friday a lump that popped up on my Bonnie turned out to be another mast cell tumor.
> 
> Bonnie had surgery to remove the tumor this morning, but now I have to wait for the histopathology report to come back to see if we got a clean perimeter and what stage the tumor is.  If it's stage 3, it's probably going to be fatal.  She can't wear an e-collar because of issues with her neck, and so the vet said let's put boxer shorts on her and see if she'll stay away from the stitches.  Well, I can't keep the boxer shorts on her, so I don't know what I'm going to do about that.  If we get through the night without chewed stitches I'll call the vet's office in the morning and see what they say.
> 
> I think I'm about 3 inches from a panic attack, and on top of it all, my stupid cold seems to be coming back!  GRRRR!


You sure have a lot to deal with now Butterfly.  How is your pet now?  I hope she is going to be alright.  I hope you feel better, too.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 24, 2017)

Jeannine said:


> My husband doesn't know me anymore, I can make him laugh and if I talk about old memories some commets makes him smile so something still connects but he doesn't know my name and doesn't seem to know what a wife is, but he still smiles with his eyes which was one of the first things that attracted him to me all those years ago


That's nice he smiles with his eyes at you.  I'm sorry he doesn't know you anymore.  I experienced that with my grandma and mom, too.  I know it's hard.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 27, 2017)

Today I got the food bowl I ordered for Allison birdie.  I'm not sure if she will try to lay an egg in it but I hope not.  It is big enough for her to sit in.  I gave her Danny's bowl and I think he's been upset about it but she knocks all the other bowls down that I put in her cage except for his.  This is trial and error now.  It's hard to find a good small bird bowl online!  Such are the trials of a bird mother...lol


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 29, 2017)

Today I bought a five light crystal type chandelier, regularly $500.00. I paid $60.00. Yowzah!!


----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 29, 2017)

Shalimar said:


> Today I bought a five light crystal type chandelier, regularly $500.00. I paid $60.00. Yowzah!!


That is definitely a great deal Shali!  I bet it is beautiful.


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 29, 2017)

Ruthanne said:


> That is definitely a great deal Shali!  I bet it is beautiful.


Thanks Ruth. It is. All those dangling crystals. It will compliment  my raspberry red  walls, large gold framed mirrors,  and wood.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 29, 2017)

Shalimar said:


> Thanks Ruth. It is. All those dangling crystals. It will compliment  my raspberry red  walls, large gold framed mirrors,  and wood.


That sounds spectacular!  I like those color combinations especially.


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 29, 2017)

Ruthanne said:


> That sounds spectacular!  I like those color combinations especially.


Thanks, Ruth. My camel back couch and loveseat are predominantly sage green. Neutral carpet, pops of darker green and red, soothed by neutrals. Macramé and brass lamps, fabric lamps with hanging beads, Asian pillows, stained glass hanging in the 

patio window, macramé plant holders, and a huge mahogany box which holds three trees. Art, indigenous and boho stuff on my walls. Buddha and Kwan Yin statues on the floor. Wall hangings. Welcome to my world! Even a lovely wooden electric 

fireplace. Candles, crystal, and silver. I have been building up my collection of silver and crystal at the local hospital auxiliary second hand store. Beautiful merchandise, very reasonably priced.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 29, 2017)

Shalimar said:


> Thanks, Ruth. My camel back couch and loveseat are predominantly sage green. Neutral carpet, pops of darker green and red, soothed by neutrals. Macramé and brass lamps, fabric lamps with hanging beads, Asian pillows, stained glass hanging in the
> 
> patio window, macramé plant holders, and a huge mahogany box which holds three trees. Art, indigenous and boho stuff on my walls. Buddha and Kwan Yin statues on the floor. Wall hangings. Welcome to my world! Even a lovely wooden electric
> 
> fireplace. Candles, crystal, and silver. I have been building up my collection of silver and crystal at the local hospital auxiliary second hand store. Beautiful merchandise, very reasonably priced.


Oh that sounds wonderful!  I can just picture it all!  My couch and matching chair are green, too.  You can get some really good deals at hospital second hand shops; we have one here in town, too.  It's nice to have a place of comfort and beauty to retreat.


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 29, 2017)

Ruthanne said:


> Oh that sounds wonderful!  I can just picture it all!  My couch and matching chair are green, too.  You can get some really good deals at hospital second hand shops; we have one here in town, too.  It's nice to have a place of comfort and beauty to retreat.


Thanks Ruthanne. We all need a sanctuary to call our own. My two caterrorists love it! I even have a giant black  leather elephant called Elvira.


----------



## Wilberforce (Jan 29, 2017)

Great stuff, I often wonder what we would do without the shops that we love to shop at. We just got a great bargain, one set of kitchen taps in the main house was causing a problem, cost to replace to the same standard was alost $400. My daughter got a brand new set fro Value Village for 12.99, looked them up online cost $325.99, don't you just love it.

My daughter is an expert at finding bargains.  Do you know all the metal stuff that is in gardens right now, birds, butterflies on sticks, frogs, etc etc all ridiculously expensive, we have garden full that cost pennies.It seems it stays in gardens for 1 year then is dumped.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 29, 2017)

Shalimar said:


> Thanks Ruthanne. We all need a sanctuary to call our own. My two caterrorists love it! I even have a giant black  leather elephant called Elvira.


Yes, we all do need a place to relax from the world.  Cats are so cool.  I used to have 2 black ones many years ago.  

I have taken up plant care again.  So I have bought 4 new plants and potting soil and new pots to plants the ones that need re-potting.  I used to have nearly 70 plants and gave them all away many years ago.  So I am starting over with small plants; jades, spider, cactus, prayer.


----------



## Wilberforce (Jan 29, 2017)

My day today, a bit disappointing, I planned to go to church, I made it last week and was hoping for the same but last night I went to help at a homeless folks dinner. I should have stuck to cooking I think but I didn't, I served etc so am paying for overdoing it now.  Damn it, I have to find that right balance between being careful and going too far, not very bright I think. Still, on the bright side it is worth while pain.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 29, 2017)

Jeannine said:


> Great stuff, I often wonder what we would do without the shops that we love to shop at. We just got a great bargain, one set of kitchen taps in the main house was causing a problem, cost to replace to the same standard was alost $400. My daughter got a brand new set fro Value Village for 12.99, looked them up online cost $325.99, don't you just love it.
> 
> My daughter is an expert at finding bargains.  Do you know all the metal stuff that is in gardens right now, birds, butterflies on sticks, frogs, etc etc all ridiculously expensive, we have garden full that cost pennies.It seems it stays in gardens for 1 year then is dumped.


Your daughter sure got a bargain.  I try to save where I can, too.  That's great you've found those good bargains.  I have switched grocery stores to save money recently.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 29, 2017)

Jeannine said:


> My day today, a bit disappointing, I planned to go to church, I made it last week and was hoping for the same but last night I went to help at a homeless folks dinner. I should have stuck to cooking I think but I didn't, I served etc so am paying for overdoing it now.  Damn it, I have to find that right balance between being careful and going too far, not very bright I think. Still, on the bright side it is worth while pain.


What do you do for the pain?  Sometimes you can even not do very much and get pain, I am talking about myself here.  Can't figure out what I did to get the pain I have today.  I hope your pain will go away.  Do you ever soak in the bathtub?  I'm thinking of doing that tonight, don't know if it will help but it's worth a try.


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 29, 2017)

Jeannine said:


> Great stuff, I often wonder what we would do without the shops that we love to shop at. We just got a great bargain, one set of kitchen taps in the main house was causing a problem, cost to replace to the same standard was alost $400. My daughter got a brand new set fro Value Village for 12.99, looked them up online cost $325.99, don't you just love it.
> 
> My daughter is an expert at finding bargains.  Do you know all the metal stuff that is in gardens right now, birds, butterflies on sticks, frogs, etc etc all ridiculously expensive, we have garden full that cost pennies.It seems it stays in gardens for 1 year then is dumped.


What a bargain. The garden ornaments sound lovely.


----------



## Wilberforce (Jan 29, 2017)

I can no longer get in the bath sadly, part of my spine is fused so I don't bend in some places. if it was longer   I could lie in it  but even with grab bars It would be risky trying to get in. I often look at it and dream. I am going to have the bath removed in a few weeks and just a wide walk in shower like I had in the main house as trying to step over the edge of the bath is iffy for me. I do have  seat in there for showering bit have to admit on bad days I cannot get in.

My pain meds are not sufficient for the level of pain I have but I refuse to take the ones the Dr wants to give me. I would rather have the pain then be drowsy so it is a trade off.  Gee there are worse things than pain, I just have to pace myself better. I am a doer and it is hard to stop doing!! I push for too long, I should stop when my body tells me too but somehow I don't seem to get that.

On the good side though I do achieve more than I probably would if I did as I was told LOL


----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 29, 2017)

Jeannine said:


> I can no longer get in the bath sadly, part of my spine is fused so I don't bend in some places. if it was longer   I could lie in it  but even with grab bars It would be risky trying to get in. I often look at it and dream. I am going to have the bath removed in a few weeks and just a wide walk in shower like I had in the main house as trying to step over the edge of the bath is iffy for me. I do have  seat in there for showering bit have to admit on bad days I cannot get in.
> 
> My pain meds are not sufficient for the level of pain I have but I refuse to take the ones the Dr wants to give me. I would rather have the pain then be drowsy so it is a trade off.  Gee there are worse things than pain, I just have to pace myself better. I am a doer and it is hard to stop doing!! I push for too long, I should stop when my body tells me too but somehow I don't seem to get that.
> 
> On the good side though I do achieve more than I probably would if I did as I was told LOL


That's nice to hear Jeannine...


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 29, 2017)

Ruthanne, have you ever tried cooking with beans and lentils? Super good for you, and inexpensive. If cooking them is annoying, the tinned ones are cheap. Even here, where I suspect prices are higher, I live on an island after all, they are very reasonable. I serve them over rice, with the addition of vegetables, sometimes meat, and a sauce. Spaghetti sauce is a lovely addition.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 29, 2017)

Shalimar said:


> Ruthanne, have you ever tried cooking with beans and lentils? Super good for you, and inexpensive. If cooking them is annoying, the tinned ones are cheap. Even here, where I suspect prices are higher, I live on an island after all, they are very reasonable. I serve them over rice, with the addition of vegetables, sometimes meat, and a sauce. Spaghetti sauce is a lovely addition.


Yes, I like to get the raw beans and raw lentils that you cook from scratch. Have a bag of lentils I am going to use one of these days.  Have a bag of split peas, too.  I have some brown rice that I like to cook also.  I like to add veggies and sometimes meat.  Sometimes I have meatless soups or stews, too.   Lentils are really very good for you.  They are very high in protein. Do you ever use parsnips?  I just love the taste of parsnips in soups and stews.


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 29, 2017)

Ruthanne said:


> Yes, I like to get the raw beans and raw lentils that you cook from scratch. Have a bag of lentils I am going to use one of these days.  Have a bag of split peas, too.  I have some brown rice that I like to cook also.  I like to add veggies and sometimes meat.  Sometimes I have meatless soups or stews, too.   Lentils are really very good for you.  They are very high in protein. Do you ever use parsnips?  I just love the taste of parsnips in soups and stews.


Unfortunately, I am not fond of parsnips.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 29, 2017)

Shalimar said:


> Unfortunately, I am not fond of parsnips.


Do you like other root veggies?  Like carrots, turnips, rutabagas, beets?


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 29, 2017)

Ruthanne said:


> Do you like other root veggies?  Like carrots, turnips, rutabagas, beets?


Love them all.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 29, 2017)

Shalimar said:


> Love them all.


Root veggies are excellent for the immune system.  I went through a treatment for a serious illness 17 years ago and ate lots of root veggies every week and drank lots of spring water, too.  I was cured of the illness.  Of course there was a specific medicine I took, too.  But they said the odds were against me being cured!  So, I wouldn't be here today if it wasn't for all that!


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 29, 2017)

Ruthanne said:


> Root veggies are excellent for the immune system.  I went through a treatment for a serious illness 17 years ago and ate lots of root veggies every week and drank lots of spring water, too.  I was cured of the illness.  Of course there was a specific medicine I took, too.  But they said the odds were against me being cured!  So, I wouldn't be here today if it wasn't for all that!


Very cool Ruthanne. Congrats on your recovery.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 29, 2017)

Shalimar said:


> Very cool Ruthanne. Congrats on your recovery.


Thank you!  It was really something else.  One doctor I saw for the illness didn't want to approve the treatment for me because of the odds and also because I had depression that is contraindicated with the medicines for the treatment.  I got so depressed about that.  Then I went to his Supervisor, the head doctor at the Cleveland Clinic in his department.  He told me he understood how the doctor felt but that he also understood how I felt and approved the treatment for me!  So I just had to get the approved treatment along with continuing treatment for depression.  The doctor who approved the treatment was thrilled when I was cured, as was I.


----------



## Wilberforce (Jan 29, 2017)

Shalimar I managed to get some parsnips after my raised beds today they have been under the frozen earth for a few weeks but they are frin. They will be very sweet due to the frost not at all like the shop ones

 Good news from you  too Ruth maybe I should eat even more rooties.

I am very gradually working on a plan to change the way I am living.

1. Move into the carriage house..done that
2. eat three meals a day.. have managed to get it to two but nothing until suppertime that is bad
3. Drink more fluids. I am doing pretty well on that one but not the water can only manage 1 glass, but I have a glass of OJ a glass of milk, a mug of tea and just 1 sugarfree pop that is much better than I was doing
4. Try to sleep through the night. Just when I think I am getting into a routine it all exploded again
5. Get out of the house more,, that is creeping up but along way to go'6 go to the swimming pool.. waiting for better weather
6, get some volunteer work, well I have found that now with the homeless kitchen so am glad about that, also still knitting prayer shawls but now have been invited into a group.mm mm maybe
7. Go to the seniors center at least one day a week..mm maybe
8, Work in my greenhouse and raised bed garden at least one more year..ok doing that
9. Go on some of the old wrinkly seniors trips,, waiting for a good one.

Oh and I am determined to go white water rafting one more time down the Fraser, my daughter will escort me.
10. Take my dogs to see John at the care home at least once a week as he loves them so ', sometimes doing that but it hard to take them with me in the wet weather


----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 30, 2017)

Jeannine said:


> Shalimar I managed to get some parsnips after my raised beds today they have been under the frozen earth for a few weeks but they are frin. They will be very sweet due to the frost not at all like the shop ones
> 
> Good news from you  too Ruth maybe I should eat even more rooties.
> 
> ...


Sounds like good plans to me!  There are senior centers in my town.  I wonder if I'm of age to go to them?  I'll be 60 this year.


----------



## Wilberforce (Jan 30, 2017)

Ruth ut us 55 here


----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 30, 2017)

Jeannine said:


> Ruth ut us 55 here


I'm going to call them and check it out.


----------



## Butterfly (Jan 30, 2017)

Ruthanne said:


> You sure have a lot to deal with now Butterfly.  How is your pet now?  I hope she is going to be alright.  I hope you feel better, too.



Thanks for your concern.  Bonnie is a beautiful black and white American Staffordshire Terrier/pit bull mix.  She's a wonderful companion for me and the sweetest girl you would ever want to meet.  She's about 9 now, probably.  I got her from the Humane Society about 2 years ago.  She came from a bad environment and had been very neglected and was timid and fearful, but now she is quite the diva and spoiled; but she always seems SO grateful for good treatment.  She is a big girl, weighing about 70 pounds or so.

 My vet got the pathology report back and it is a high grade II mast cell tumor, which is not the best, but not the worst either.  The secondary report said they got wide enough clean margins around the tumor and her prognosis is very good.  Thank God!

I was having a horrible time finding a solution to keep her from licking at the surgical wound, but finally discovered that if I put my neck brace on her, it restricted her movement of her head enough that she couldn't lick.  She's had it on now for 2 days.  It's a bit small, but still works.  She doesn't like it and is giving me very dirty looks about it.

Thanks again for asking.  Anything new on the egg situation?  I think that's very interesting.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 30, 2017)

Butterfly said:


> Thanks for your concern.  Bonnie is a beautiful black and white American Staffordshire Terrier/pit bull mix.  She's a wonderful companion for me and the sweetest girl you would ever want to meet.  She's about 9 now, probably.  I got her from the Humane Society about 2 years ago.  She came from a bad environment and had been very neglected and was timid and fearful, but now she is quite the diva and spoiled; but she always seems SO grateful for good treatment.  She is a big girl, weighing about 70 pounds or so.
> 
> My vet got the pathology report back and it is a high grade II mast cell tumor, which is not the best, but not the worst either.  The secondary report said they got wide enough clean margins around the tumor and her prognosis is very good.  Thank God!
> 
> ...


I'm sorry that Bonnie has the tumor but glad you have a solution to licking it.  I hope she recovers well.  I know those dirty looks dogs can give.  I have snapped pictures of my Suzy dog when she gave me a dirty look when I woke her from a nap.  

Allison has not laid any more eggs after the 3 she laid.  I was told by the vet to put them on the bottom of the cage and she would ignore them.  She is too young to have chicks plus I don't want to be a breeder of birds so it's all for the best.  She has started to fly around and is not concerned about eggs now and I am grateful.


----------

